# AGCO small square pre chamber??



## Iowa haymaker (Sep 18, 2009)

So, AGCO claims that their 7100 series small square balers have a pre-forming chamber. Can anyone explain to me how this works?? When I hear pre-forming chamber i think of how a big square works with the plunger only stroking when there is enough hay. As far as I can tell the plunger in a 7100 series doesn't do this. I also asked an AGCO dealer about this and they said there was no pre-forming chamber and I must be thinking of the large square, even though it's a major point on their website..


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

From their diagram, it looks like they are talking about the area in front of the plunger and above the feeder. I would think that every baler has that. I guess it is just creative Marketing. I put a Chamber Extension on my old NH 273 and it sure made a difference in the bale shape. But that is on the back end of the baler.

Clipped from their website:
[One of the first laws of geometry states that the shortest distance
between two points is a straight line. That's also the basic principle
behind the AGCO Hesston center-line baler design. From the
time hay enters the wide, low-profile pickup until it drops out the
back as a finished bale, the crop follows a straight path.
There are no right-angle turns&#8230; no cross-conveying mechanisms&#8230; and
no high pickup lifts to shake or tear valuable leaves from the stems.
Instead, the crop is lifted just a few inches by the pickup assembly and
fed directly into a prepacker chamber. Here, bale flakes are actually
preformed before being swept straight into the bale chamber. There's
nowhere for nutritious leaves to go but into the bale.}


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

I would guess they are talking about the square duct that the stuffer fingers work in. Approx. 12inX12in by 2ft long. The stuffer then delivers the hay to the plunger.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

river rat said:


> I would guess they are talking about the square duct that the stuffer fingers work in. Approx. 12inX12in by 2ft long. The stuffer then delivers the hay to the plunger.


Yes this would be correct. It is a actual chamber that the hay enters into before going into the bale chamber. Just try to unplug it and you will find out how hard it is packed into the pre chamber, that is why I still keep buying these type of balers, I think the bale quality is so good. The other types the hay goes directly from pick up into chamber.


----------



## Iowa haymaker (Sep 18, 2009)

The chamber is larger than 12" x 12" isn't it? why would you put hay through that small of a hole when that side of the bale is 18"?... I can see that the packer would start to form a flake against the plunger before it retracts, but a conventional baler does about the same thing. I've seen banana shaped bales come out of both types of balers.

As for uplugging, just turn the tractor off and spin the flywheel backwards. It will make your life alot easier.

How does having the cut edge on the long side of the bale affect wicking? Do you stack your hay flat?


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

Iowa haymaker said:


> The chamber is larger than 12" x 12" isn't it? why would you put hay through that small of a hole when that side of the bale is 18"?... I can see that the packer would start to form a flake against the plunger before it retracts, but a conventional baler does about the same thing. I've seen banana shaped bales come out of both types of balers.
> 
> As for uplugging, just turn the tractor off and spin the flywheel backwards. It will make your life alot easier.
> 
> How does having the cut edge on the long side of the bale affect wicking? Do you stack your hay flat?


Its actually closer to 18' W by 12'H I was just guessing but my point was that there is a pre chamber of sorts and no it does not measure a pre determined amount. It does seem smaller when you plug up with a wet wad of hay and yes you can reverse with the fly wheel but that does not remove the plug. An amazing amount of hay can get packed in there. I have seen alot of banana bales but never from an in-line baler. The design precludes this annoying problem. My cut edges end up vertical stacked as I use a Bale 
Bandit. Hope this helps.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

In the west we don't tedder much. Rake only when necessary. Mainly rake if we have wind. However, if I rake I have high fluffly windrows. It would seem to me that the heston inline would be a problem because the tractor would push the hay when driving over the windrow. A neighbor says he uses his inline except when he rakes. He has two balers. Heston dealer suggests mounting plastic under my tractor so it will slide over the hay. Hmmmmm.

I also have an extension on my NH 575 bale chamber. Makes nicer bales but there are two bales in the chamber to clean out when something goes wrong. If my twine breaks I just re-string, and run it out and re-bale everthing.


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

nwfarmer said:


> In the west we don't tedder much. Rake only when necessary. Mainly rake if we have wind. However, if I rake I have high fluffly windrows. It would seem to me that the heston inline would be a problem because the tractor would push the hay when driving over the windrow. A neighbor says he uses his inline except when he rakes. He has two balers. Heston dealer suggests mounting plastic under my tractor so it will slide over the hay. Hmmmmm.
> 
> I also have an extension on my NH 575 bale chamber. Makes nicer bales but there are two bales in the chamber to clean out when something goes wrong. If my twine breaks I just re-string, and run it out and re-bale everthing.


I guess it depends on the height of your tractor, a 50 HP utility may have clearance problems with a tall narrow windrow but I use the same tractor on my in-line as I use with my round baler (110HP row crop) and use the full 75' width of the pickup head with no problem. What advantage is the extended bale chamber?


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

We run a hesston small square inline baler. I've been all through that thing a number of times, and I can say if there is a "pre chamber" on that baler, then every baler has a pre chamber. Also- we have never had a problem with hay catching on the tractor, and I drive over some tall windrows. Only time we had any issues dragging hay is when the baler was hitched up with a long pin through the drawbar, and the pin dragged hay the hay a bit.- put the bolt we usually use to hitch the up and everything works fine.


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

Only trouble I have had with my inline baler draggin was behind a John Deere combine with a 30 ft. head in straw. Put one sheet of tin underneath and worked like a champ. Pretty biased here but a 575 NH will outbale mine but I will put out a more consistent bale every time. I run a balewagon doing custom work and the NH gives me much more troubles. You can argue with me but Hands are open to come run my machine and see the difference. There is no comparison in consistency and trips working properly.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

With the NH 575 I think the extended chamber makes nicer bales. Plus I do have the quarter turn for pickup with the 1033 stack wagon.

My NH575 has hydraulic tension on top. I run the forward side tension 1 turn tighter than the rear side tension. I do have to make sure the chamber blade is sharp and the cutting tolerance adjusted. You are right about consistancy in size. You would think after all these years they would know how to design a baler.

I have never used a heston inline but some horse hay customers claim they don't like the way the heston bale looks. Claim it doesn't flake off for feed easily. Since I have never seen a heston bale I wouldn't know.

I added the rubber wheel rake to my NH575. Seems to work pretty well with minimal leaf shatter. It does widen the pickup.


----------

